

Boss Key - gaving
https://vimeo.com/41436511

======
a3n
Cute.

pv and lolcat are in the ubuntu repos. I didn't want to go track down btree or
flute, this works fine in the console:

    
    
      cat /dev/urandom | hexdump -C | pv -qL 1k | lolcat -f

